# Carlisle Not a Playoff Coach???!!? Riiiight



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I know it's early, only two games in, but the only thing i could think about watching last nights game with my freind was all the Detriot fans saying all these negative thinks about Carlisle in the off-season.

Like, he can no adjust in the playoffs while every other team does, he keeps playing like we did in the regular season which kills teams in the playoffs.

The fact that he doesn't play young players, esspicially in big time situations. 

Last night's game i think proved both of those are false. We were stuggling going into the 4th quarter, and he kept Jermaine O'Neal and Reggie on the bench. Allowed Fred Jones, Al Harrington, Austin Croshere and Jonathan Bender to play together and to gain momentum. We played a fast style game in the 4th, it was fun to watch. Carlisle just let those guys out to fly, to shoot 3's, to go inside. 

In the fourth quarter, Anthony Johnson played, but stuggled defensivly on Atkins. So what does Carlisle do? Turn to young PG Jamaal Tinsley. 

I don't know what Carlisle did in Detriot, and frankly i could careless, i am happy he's here, but last night, i think he proved to everyone, that he coaches the game one way... and that's to win. All his moves are made for the benefit of the team, and last season they didn't work out. 

I'll be honest, even going thru the season getting win by win, in the back of my mind stayed the thoughts of the Detriot fans. But last night, even though it was a 8th seed at home, it killed all those thoughts. Carlisle put on the BENCH in the 4th quarter when the team was stuggling and he had TRUST in them to get the win for us. And they did.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He is a very good coach. However, Indiana has way more talent on their roster than Detroit did. 

I can't wait to see how the Pacers play next year. I think they win 65 games a year from now.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

He is a hell of a coach......you dont win 50 games your first three years in the league by being a bum......he knows what he is doing.......


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Exactly. He has more talent on this team than he had in Detroit and Detroit got to the ECF last year. It's way too early to bring this up considering you guys may be playing the worst team to ever qualify for a playoff berth.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Exactly. He has more talent on this team than he had in Detroit and Detroit got to the ECF last year. It's way too early to bring this up considering you guys may be playing the worst team to ever qualify for a playoff berth.


I don't think it's too early to bring this up. If he had stayed with his same old style, staying with Foster, O'Neal and Miller in the 4th, we could be tied 1-1 but yet we blew Boston out of the building with a young lineup, and when the veteran PG stuggled, we went with the young PG.

I am not saying this is a guarentee to win the title or anything, that would just be stupid. All i am saying is, if the Pacers do lose in these playoffs, any Detriot fan who comes here and says "Told ya" about Carlisle will be a complete idiot. That's all i am saying.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's too early to bring this up. If he had stayed with his same old style, staying with Foster, O'Neal and Miller in the 4th, we could be tied 1-1 but yet we blew Boston out of the building with a young lineup, and when the veteran PG stuggled, we went with the young PG.
> ...


Well judging from this statement you obviously read entirely wrong what some of the Detroit fans were saying this past off-season. Every single coach in the NBA makes adjustments, if they didn't they wouldn't be NBA coaches. Carlisle did nothing special.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

if there was still Isiah, it would be 0-2 for Celts... Just true..


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> Last night's game i think proved both of those are false. We were stuggling going into the 4th quarter, and he kept Jermaine O'Neal and Reggie on the bench. Allowed Fred Jones, Al Harrington, Austin Croshere and Jonathan Bender to play together and to gain momentum. We played a fast style game in the 4th, it was fun to watch. Carlisle just let those guys out to fly, to shoot 3's, to go inside.


In Detroit, Carlisle had a very rigid substitution pattern. No matter how good a guy wasy playing, he would sub them out when the clock hit a certain number. One of the big knocks on Carlilse last year was he always benched Rip Hamilton for the first 6 minutes of the 4th quarter and as a result he was cold in crunch time. It doesn't really surprise me that Rick would go to the bench to start the second or fourth quarter because, at least in Detroit, he ALWAYS did that whether the starters were playing good or not.



> In the fourth quarter, Anthony Johnson played, but stuggled defensivly on Atkins. So what does Carlisle do? Turn to young PG Jamaal Tinsley.


I wouldn't exactly call putting your starting point guard in the game making an adjustment. The knock on Rick playing young players was, if Tayshaun Prince could come and nearly singlehandedly win a playoff series- where was he for the whole season? Prince wac collecting DNP-CD's all year until heavy foul trouble first Rick to put him in in the Orlando series. Had Curry and Corliss not gotten into foul trouble, there is a very good chance Orlando would have won the series and Rick would have been fired without any controversy.

Carlisle is very rigid in the way he coaches. If something starts going wrong, he is more prone to try to just ride it out then to react and make a change. In the New Jersey series the Nets were killing us with fast break points and we were having a ton of trouble scoring in the half court, he never tried to open up the offense to get easy baskets or anything, he just rode the same sets that hadn't worked all series into the ground.

Maybe he learned from the experience and is a better coach this year, that's very possible, but I think it's a little early to say as Indy really hasn't been challenged yet.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Carlisle Not a Playoff Coach???!!? Riiiight*



> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!I wouldn't exactly call putting your starting point guard in the game making an adjustment.


Maybe. But Johnson was playing well and got benched after Atkins beat him to the basket for a layup. If Atkins passes the ball to someone for a slam dunk, Johnson would stay in the game. Carlisle saw Atkins is outplaying Johnson, and went with Tinsley. So yeah, to me that is an adjustment, he didn't bring Tins back into the game because Johnson was tired or because Tinsley is the better player, Johnson showed weakness on defense and Tins came in.



> The knock on Rick playing young players was, if Tayshaun Prince could come and nearly singlehandedly win a playoff series- where was he for the whole season? Prince wac collecting DNP-CD's all year until heavy foul trouble first Rick to put him in in the Orlando series.


It takes time to develop players and get them to know your system. I don't fallow Pistons basketball so i don't know how Prince played the first month of the season compared to the last 8 or so games of the regular season. Like i said, i don't know the situation he had in Detriot (just some) but from what i'v seen this season impressed me and what i'v seen so far in the playoffs, has really impressed me.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't think anyone is doubting Carlisle's success as a coach. However, he's had his problems in the playoffs. Keep in mind he was swept in the ECF against the Nets and taken to the limit in a few other series, so the jury is still out on him.

But he's in the right place this time, actually it's where he should've been in the first place. Not only does he have a better team, but an organization and managment who supports him and players who have bought into his style of defense.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!But he's in the right place this time, actually it's where he should've been in the first place. Not only does he have a better team, but an organization and managment who supports him and players who have bought into his style of defense.


Agreed. I think Carlisle is one of the best things to ever happen to the Pacers. Larry Bird "retired" but wanted the team to hire Carlisle, instead we went with Isiah which was a huge mistake. Luckily, we got a break and got Carlisle back. 

Like someone said before, we would be 1-1 or even 0-2 right now with Isiah as coach. He wouldn't have pumped the team up as much for game one and if we had won game 1 with Isiah, it would be a close game.

No way we win game 2 with Isiah though.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> I don't think anyone is doubting Carlisle's success as a coach. However, he's had his problems in the playoffs. Keep in mind he was swept in the ECF against the Nets and taken to the limit in a few other series, so the jury is still out on him.


The only reason why the Nets swept the Pistons last year was that Chauncy had a bum ankle and Kidd just ran crazy around him........If Chauncy was healthy I think the Pistons would of won or at least took it 6 or 7 games


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Just my opinion but I don't think Carlisle's defensive ways are enough to carry a team to the NBA Finals. I guess we'll still have to see.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> The only reason why the Nets swept the Pistons last year was that Chauncy had a bum ankle and Kidd just ran crazy around him........If Chauncy was healthy I think the Pistons would of won or at least took it 6 or 7 games


I doubt Billups would have helped them against Kidd.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt Billups would have helped them against Kidd.


If Billups had played full stregth, Nets would have won in 5 most likey. Does it really make a difference if you lose in 4 or 5? I don't think so.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit lost the first two games on their homecourt by a combined 4 points. After that it was pretty much over. Nets won in 4, but that series easily could have swung the other way with Detroit up 2-0 going into New Jersey. And a healthy Chauncey definately would have helped in that regard.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

What I like is how Carlisle campaigned for Artest at playoff time to boost his confidence.


----------

